# Great one-day sale on tv



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey all!

Just thought I'd give you a heads up... this coming Sunday (December 16) Staples has a one-day special going and they're selling the tv for only $79! Thats the lowest price I've ever seen on them. Here's the link:

Apple TV | STAPLES

Totally worth it if you don't already have one.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I saw that in my email box today,
Also $150. MacBook Air.

Too bad I don't need either of them.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I saw that in my email box today,
> Also $150. MacBook Air.
> Too bad I don't need either of them.


If as you say they are selling MacBook Airs for $150 I could probably find a need for one. :lmao:


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

%*^*%%*[email protected][email protected]!.. this is what happens when you do the right thing and finish christmas shopping early!! i just bought an apple Tv 2 weeks ago yesterday at full price from the apple store!! grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

jamesB said:


> If as you say they are selling MacBook Airs for $150 I could probably find a need for one. :lmao:


Meh...Funny, Happens when you type too fast.
$150. off the retail price.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I wonder what time it'll be live for online purchase. Midnight Eastern or Pacific?


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

hmmmm.. the website mention nothing about the discount today.. hmmm.. it's still saturday, wonder if they changed their minds!!


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> Meh...Funny, Happens when you type too fast.
> $150. off the retail price.


Typing too fast and not proofreading your message before hitting the 'submit' button.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Ordered this morning and arranged for a return through the Apple Store online for the one I had already purchased a few weeks ago (for an xmas gift). Both painless.

Thanks for saving me $30!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I discovered yesterday that apple's changed their return policy for items bought in November and December.. they extended the 14 days max up until January 7th!! sooooo.. I ordered the Apple tv from staples just now and tomorrow I go return the apple's one 
Thank you joltguy for the heads up! :clap:


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

That was easy.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

i may have read too fast!! that return extension is for online store orders.. wonder if they'd do the same for store purchases? hmmm
guess I'll know monday.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Forgot about this, Glad they are still in stock,
Bought one just minutes ago.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up ... just ordered.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Ordered mine early this morning. Thanks.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

You're welcome, all!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I went to a store and they were sold out, so I ordered online.

I noticed, AppleTV is no longer listed? I wonder if I'll still get my order.

Also ordered an Adonit Jot Pro stylus for my iPad.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dona83 said:


> I went to a store and they were sold out, so I ordered online.
> 
> I noticed, AppleTV is no longer listed? I wonder if I'll still get my order.
> 
> Also ordered an Adonit Jot Pro stylus for my iPad.


I logged into my Staples account and noticed that it says it's not available in my online invoice,
They'd better deliver it, Otherwise I'm going to be grumpy this Christmas.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just got this email...



> After verifying stock levels we attempted to fill your order but unfortunately due to overwhelming demand, the item(s) that you ordered are out of stock.
> 
> We would like to apologize for any inconvenience this order cancellation may have caused.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I got the same email as well, I'm really pissed off!! I wasted my lunch break returning an Apple TV I bought from the apple store a week ago expecting this tomorrow!! And now they tell me loops we changed our minds?! I order at 8:30 am too!! 
Can they do that??


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm going to complain to Apple, I hope they delist Staples for this.

Couldn't find the complaint aisle on the Apple website,
So, I posted it to the Apple community.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4608449


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It might not solve the problem, But, It makes me feel better.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You've got to watch the third party vendors closely. For example, how do you know it's not an ATV2 instead of an ATV3 in the box? Unfortunately, Apple's reputation for great service does not always extend to everywhere you can buy Apple products.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I received the same email.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Haven't got the email yet.

fjn, they had the model number on the page, and it was the ATV3.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> You've got to watch the third party vendors closely. For example, how do you know it's not an ATV2 instead of an ATV3 in the box? Unfortunately, Apple's reputation for great service does not always extend to everywhere you can buy Apple products.


An ATV2 would be even better, It can be jail broken,
In any case, Bad form on their part.

How dare they farm consumers until their stock is sold out?

If you follow the link to the Apple discussions,
Please press the "Like" button.

I'm pretty tired of "Apple Discussions" been a member since 2003,
But they keep losing my rep, Hate starting over all the time.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Apple forums is probably a dead end,
It's been a disappointment since I first joined in 2003,
Can't expect much help from them now.

The alternatives, Complain...Complain...Complain to Staples.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Tweeted...It's not over.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Got the email.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I didn't get a single e-mail from Staples. Not even an order confirmation.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Just got the same email. It's pretty much what I expected from Staples, they're a lousy operation, I try to avoid buying from them.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

That is pretty much it for me with staples, I had a horrible time with them buying a chair for work and determined never to deal with them again, but a sweet deal is a sweet deal, but oh well, what's the point of a deal if you only have 2 apple TVs in your stupid inventory!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Staples is great for printer cartridges and office chairs, not to mention pencils, pens, and cheap portfolios every September.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Complaint sent to Staples



> Just recently received a cancellation of my order,
> Even though I made the order within the perimeters of your sale,
> The item was in stock and bought online.
> But your store cancelled my order anyways.
> ...


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm amazed that Staples can get away with this. I would report this to your local MP and see what they suggest.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> I'm amazed that Staples can get away with this. I would report this to your local MP and see what they suggest.


Our government is on holidays indefinitely at the moment, They've prorogued parliament.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Lawrence said:


> Forgot about this, Glad they are still in stock,
> Bought one just minutes ago.


Wow! yesterday afternoon, I went online and the AppleTV special was not listed (no price). I immediately called and the CSR said "Sorry, out of stock".

I figured I was out of luck, but I took a chance and went to my local Staples last night. There was no stock on the shelf, but the $79 tag was still there. I went to the customer service desk and asked if there were any AppleTVs left in stock... there was! I said "Great! Ring me up" he proceeded to enter the sale (on terminal screen, $109 - I didn't say anything), blah, blah extended warranty, blah, blah, I said "No thanks, but the price should be $79. That's what it said on the shelf". Ha! I got him!  Staples' price policy is to honour their shelf price first.

I won, saved $30 and thank all who have posted on this topic at ehMac. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, that answers my question about whether anyone actually got one. I'm happy for you.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Moral of the story is, we should have sent the staples store! lol


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's in stock again.

But I still don't have any confirmation or cancellation e-mail.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Just got this email...



> Pour le français, voir ci-dessous.
> 
> On December 16th, we ran an on-line promotion on Apple TV. The offer was extremely popular and we received an overwhelming response to fulfill orders. Unfortunately, due to online system challenges, order confirmations were sent to customers when we did not have the inventory to fulfill the demand.
> 
> ...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yay $30 coupon.i got it as well.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Me too! Now I'm wondering what else they have at Staples that I want. Or maybe I should just get the ATV like I originally did.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Just got this email...





> ...a 30 dollar coupon valid on any product on-line or in-store.


And if anyone _isn't_ going to use that coupon... I've been a good boy this year and my Christmas stocking is still empty... (hint, hint :love2: ).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That's great news, I'm going to use the $30. discount code in person.
Just posted a reply in the Apple user group, (Mentioned ehMac.ca as well)


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad I won't feel obliged to boycott them, as they have been my stationery store for years, and teachers like their stationery.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Went to Staples online store to cash in my $30. coupon today,
Was going to buy a PDP Xbox 360 AFTERGLOW Controller for $29.99 since the coupon is good for anything.

But, Guess what, It's sold out. Argh!!!

They wouldn't even let me add it to the cart, Buy it and then wait for it.
I was hoping to use it with my Mac and some games over the holidays.

Hope this coupon is good in the new year when they get them back in stock.

Edit:
Actually, Just read a review on that controller, Might not be buying it anyways.
Apparently the analog sticks aren't as accurate as the original Xbox controller.

Edit:
Bought a real Microsoft Xbox controller from Amazon,
I'll get something else from Staples.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I only became aware of how useful an AppleTV can be, post this sale. Now I'm thinking I should really have one.

If anyone knows of a good deal one, let me know.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

VNJ85 said:


> I only became aware of how useful an AppleTV can be, post this sale. Now I'm thinking I should really have one.
> 
> If anyone knows of a good deal one, let me know.


How about $109 brand new from the Apple store? Everyday price and you have a one year warranty.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Or $95 from the refurb store. Or once in awhile Staples e-mails say $15 off coupons with purchase of $100 or more.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Used my coupon to buy an iPhone case today.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

VNJ85 said:


> I only became aware of how useful an AppleTV can be, post this sale. Now I'm thinking I should really have one.


Well it took you long enough. In fact, five whole years! :yikes::lmao:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I might use my coupon to buy an Airport Express.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Bjornbro said:


> Well it took you long enough. In fact, five whole years! :yikes::lmao:


holy moly!! how on earth did you catch that?? LOL


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I bought the Logitech C920 with the $30. off coupon code that Staples gave me,
That saved me paying the full $119. full price and it works in Mountain Lion.

I also had to buy the Mac App store app "Web Cam Settings" for $7.99
Can't wait to get the web cam delivered in a few days,
Especially if it works as well as they say in 1080p video.

BTW, The code worked perfectly, I got $30. off no problem.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Post of the month:



Bjornbro said:


> Well it took you long enough. In fact, five whole years! :yikes::lmao:


----------

